# can someone please give me advice...



## tlynnw (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello. I was diagnosed with hashimotos last year due to high antibodies. I keep being told that my other levels are fine and I'm sent on my way. My frustration is at an all time high right now. My health and not feeling well is just stressing me and making it worse. I keep having swelling in my face,constant swollen eyes for weeks, tongue swollen sometimes, retaining water, fatigued as always, dizziness, digestive issues, migraines,rashes. I feel like I'm falling apart at 32. I just had labs done a few days ago and here are the results and ones from last Sept in parentheses.

Free T4
0.9(0.9)
0.7 - 1.5 ng/dL
TSH
Result
Value
Ref Range

TSH, High Sensitivity
2.449(2.334)
0.450 - 5.100 uIU/mL
T3
Result
Value
Ref Range

T3, Total
142(138)
80 - 200 ng/dL

Only in Sept. 
Peroxidase an
0-9
74.3

Sometimes I believe actual people with a disease know way more than a lot of doctors.Any advice,info,input would be so appreciate! I don't know what to do anymore but keep going to drs over and over and asking for help.I'm going to a rheumatologist tomorrow who never wanted to see me again. Idk where all my symptoms fit in! I'm at a loss.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you on thyroid medication now?


----------



## tlynnw (Jun 10, 2015)

No I'm not they don't seem to think I need any


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I disagree. I think you would absolutely benefit.

What about a thyroid ultrasound? Did they do one of those?


----------



## tlynnw (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for replying. What type of medicine and why? I can't grasp how the thyroid levels work together. Yes I had ultrasounds..I have several nodules. I had one of them biopsied before. I'm due to get it redone. I wanted them all biopsied but the Dr at the hospital wouldn't do it


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board! TPO is "suggestive" of Hashimoto's but not definitive. I will provide some credible reading material for you and YES, you really would benefit from thyroxine replacement.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

tlynnw said:


> Thanks for replying. What type of medicine and why? I can't grasp how the thyroid levels work together. Yes I had ultrasounds..I have several nodules. I had one of them biopsied before. I'm due to get it redone. I wanted them all biopsied but the Dr at the hospital wouldn't do it


Most people would start off with basic levothyroxine medication like synthroid. You would them fiddle with doses and types of other medications based upon your labs and symptoms.


----------



## Brahd (Aug 19, 2015)

I just ignore it. I get my blood tests. I take my meds, and just enjoy life. I'm here to see what other people do to deal with it. I take 150 of eutroxsig a day, possibly increasing. I deal with all the other small things because, well, it could be much worse. I find it fascinating how my own body is reacting to itself. My sister manages hers with a full paleo diet. Maybe try that. I like beer, so won't go paleo.


----------

